# Boil the ick out of gravel ?



## spinxarelli (Feb 24, 2006)

I just recently had an ick break out in my six gallon aquarium. I am in the middle of setting up a 54 gallon planted tank and wanted to use this eco-complete black gravel that has been in my 6 gallon aquarium for my new tank project. I am fearful in transferring this gravel out of concern to passing on the ick to my new set-up, even though I treated the ick and it is now been gone for a week. I do not want to waste this expensive gravel, can I boil this gravel to completely eradicate any left over traces of the disease ? Will this work ?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

If your setting up a new tank, and woried about ich "just do it". Not worth stressing over it, i would wash it, bleach it, h202 it, boil it bake it and what ever else makes my mind at ease so i could stress over the fun parts of setting up a new tank and scape.IMHO


----------



## spinxarelli (Feb 24, 2006)

I think I'm going to go with boiling it ! So that I can commence with the fun stuff. Thanks !


----------



## kimo (Apr 21, 2006)

EASY WAY to get ICH out of gravel:

Take 4 pieces of 2x4x24" and nail them together to form a square. Take aluminum window screen (28x28") and nail that to the square. Pt gravel on the screening. Rinse well and the ICH spores will be filtered out. So will any filter bed. If you want to save the filter bed just divide the tank into thirds and do one third gravel per week. 

Saves the stink of boiling, cooling, drying, etc....


----------

